# One Woman Business Seeks Marketing Advice for Custom Printed Apparel Company



## PhillyGal2008 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi all. I am new to the forum, and fairly new to the industry. I started my custom printed apparel company last April. I actually have a fairly good Bar/Bat Mitzvah favor business but am looking to find other outlets so my order quantities can increase... I outsource all my products - i have a local printer, tie dyer, and other local vendors. I do all my own artwork and work from home, so my overhead is low and my prices are very competitive. I am looking for some ideas to market to schools, organizations, teams, special events and businesses. Someone suggested joining groups for organizations or sports teams on Facebook with my own profile, and just being casual and introducing myself and my company, but i don't know how I feel about that... 

Also, does researching the internet to find email addresses and sending cold emails ever work? What do you think about creating a mockup of their logo on a t-shirt and sending it via email? I am not the "will do anything and everything to get the sale " agressive-type sales shark, but am totally confident in myself and the company and think I'm good at winning people over once I can get their attention. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Timofei (Feb 2, 2008)

PhillyGal2008 said:


> Hi all. I am new to the forum, and fairly new to the industry. I started my custom printed apparel company last April. I actually have a fairly good Bar/Bat Mitzvah favor business but am looking to find other outlets so my order quantities can increase... I outsource all my products - i have a local printer, tie dyer, and other local vendors. I do all my own artwork and work from home, so my overhead is low and my prices are very competitive. I am looking for some ideas to market to schools, organizations, teams, special events and businesses. Someone suggested joining groups for organizations or sports teams on Facebook with my own profile, and just being casual and introducing myself and my company, but i don't know how I feel about that...
> 
> Also, does researching the internet to find email addresses and sending cold emails ever work? What do you think about creating a mockup of their logo on a t-shirt and sending it via email? I am not the "will do anything and everything to get the sale " agressive-type sales shark, but am totally confident in myself and the company and think I'm good at winning people over once I can get their attention. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!



There is nothing wrong with facebook or any social network site. Just remember that they represent our society both good and bad. So if you want to maintain a clean look design the facebook page the same.

Emailing people especially personal emails might just end up in a spam filter. A lot of people only receive mail from specific email addresses for example.

Good Luck!


----------

